# xdg-open OpenBox



## bart (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,

I use openbox and chromium. *W*hen chromium (or calibre or whatever is using xdg-open) wants to launch a PDF file, it's opened with Chromium.

I have made some configuration changes with xdg-open/xdg-mime without success. Can you help me, please?


```
> xdg-mime query default application/pdf
mupdf.desktop
```

mupdf.desktop is in ~/.local/share/applications/mime

~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list:

```
[Default Applications]
application/pdf=mupdf.desktop
```

Thanks.


----------



## bart (Mar 31, 2013)

I found a solution: my FreeBSD contains only my Openbox and pcmanfm, so no DE (desktop environment) is needed for xdg-open. I am basing that on this article and I created my own patch for FreeBSD.


----------

